# Brendan on Morning Ireland



## dewdrop (31 Mar 2010)

Just a word of congrats on an assured and informed contribution


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 Mar 2010)

Thanks Dewdrop


----------



## Bronte (31 Mar 2010)

what topic was it on?


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (31 Mar 2010)

Irish Nationwide & EBS.  Just listened to it on Listen Back. Yep, _Boss_ done well.


----------



## dmos87 (31 Mar 2010)

I missed it


----------



## demoivre (31 Mar 2010)

dmos87 said:


> I missed it



I didn't.


----------

